
People Will Pay To Support Creators, Even When Free Is An Option - czr80
https://www.techdirt.com/blog/casestudies/articles/20121210/12422821338/infographic-people-will-pay-to-support-creators-even-when-free-is-option.shtml
======
mtgx
That seems to be in line with what I thought most ebooks should cost: $3-$5.
$10 is still too much for the digital world, and it's a lot of the times even
more expensive than paperbacks. Considering that after you recover your
initial investment, it costs virtually nothing to create and distribute
another copy of the book (unlike with paper books, where every extra copy has
costs tied to it), that makes no sense to me.

Plus, selling for a lower price could get authors more money, too. I believe
it was on Techdirt where I saw how a $2 book brought twice as much money than
the same book sold for $10.

------
thoughtcriminal
Being a creator myself, I want to support other creators by making a purchase.
All I want is a little extra something for the people who buy and to not try
and extract the absolute maximum amount of money from me. Especially if its a
digital product.

